# went right around the bend



## spohreis

Olá,

Contexto do Superman v2 #4. É a última desta HQ.

O pessoal descobriu que o Bloodsport (Bobby Dubois) não tinha lutado no Vietnã, pelo contrário, ele fugiu para o Canadá. Descreveram ele como sendo um "draft dodger". Seu irmão, Mickey Dubois, se passou pelo seu irmão e foi lutar no seu lugar, onde acabou perdendo todos os seus membros.

"Bobby Dubois *went right around the bend *when found out. He's been in and out of psychiatric hospitals all over Canada for the twelve years."

went right around the bend when found out= enlouqueceu, pirou???

Muito obrigado desde já pela sua ajuda.


----------



## Vanda

De acordo com esta definição do nosso dicionário é ficar louco:
I'm going round the bend - me estoy volviendo loco;
http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=bend


----------



## spohreis

Vanda said:


> De acordo com esta definição do nosso dicionário é ficar louco:
> I'm going round the bend - me estoy volviendo loco;
> http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=bend



Eu concordo com o que você disse, mas achei no Michaelis que:

*to go round the bend *enfurecer-se, perder as estribeiras.

Estranho, no contexto acima não parece que ele "perdeu as estribeiras", ele realmente pirou.

De vez em quando os dicionários me deixam confuso.


----------



## ignisvandevol

spohreis said:


> Eu concordo com o que você disse, mas achei no Michaelis que:
> 
> *to go round the bend *enfurecer-se, perder as estribeiras.
> 
> Estranho, no contexto acima não parece que ele "perdeu as estribeiras", *ele realmente pirou*.
> 
> De vez em quando os dicionários me deixam confuso.



Não há dúvida que pirou. Normalmente estes casos devem-se a um "nervous breakdown" que vem de sítuações como esse contexto, portanto também se pode dizer que perdeu as estribeiras, no sentido que perdeu o equilíbrio/direcção. Mais fácil nesta situação é mesmo descreveres que ficou maluco.

"Quando Dubois descobriu perdeu a cabeça."


----------



## harshduck

Pessoalmente, eu entendo ‘go right around the bend’ como perder as faculdades mentais.

  to go right around the bend = to go insane


----------



## ignisvandevol

harshduck said:


> Pessoalmente, eu entendo ‘go right around the bend’ como perder as faculdades mentais.
> 
> to go right around the bend = to go insane


Sim mas perder as estribeiras a certo ponto podem ser consideradas as guias de ser normal, sais das estribeiras já não és como o resto da sociedade.
Daí "perdeu a cabeça" fica muito bem na minha opinião.


----------



## harshduck

ignisvandevol said:


> Sim mas perder as estribeiras a certo ponto podem ser consideradas as guias de ser normal, sais das estribeiras já não és como o resto da sociedade.
> Daí "perdeu a cabeça" fica muito bem na minha opinião.



 É que ‘perdeu a cabeça’ se traduce por ‘he lost his mind’? Se não é assim, isto não é certo.


----------



## spohreis

harshduck said:


> É que ‘perdeu a cabeça’ se traduce por ‘he lost his mind’? Se não é assim, isto não é certo.



Por exemplo, você chega em casa e seu cachorro corre para te dar uma lambida e você dá um chute nele, isto é um exemplo de perder a cabeça.  Mas você não vai parar num hospital psiquiátrico por isso.


----------



## harshduck

spohreis said:


> Por exemplo, você chega em casa e seu cachorro corre para te dar uma lambida e você dá um chute nele, isto é um exemplo de perder a cabeça.  Mas você não vai parar num hospital psiquiátrico por isso.



Entendi. Em inglês a gente diz ‘to lose your head’ para isto.

   ‘To go right round the bend’ é outra coisa!


----------



## spohreis

harshduck said:


> Entendi. Em inglês a gente diz ‘to lose your head’ para isto.
> 
> ‘To go right round the bend’ é outra coisa!



Conta que coisa é essa. Eu sou extremamente curioso.


----------



## harshduck

é outra manera de dizer ‘to go insane’. Desculpe, mas não sei dizê-lo em português. Tal vez ‘tornar-se louco’…?


----------



## fernandobn97007

*From **WordNet (r) 2.0 **: *
  around the bend       adj : informal or slang terms for mentally irregular; "it used to             drive my husband balmy" [syn: balmy, barmy, bats,              batty, bonkers, buggy, cracked, crackers, daft,              dotty, fruity, haywire, kooky, kookie, loco,              loony, loopy, nuts, nutty, round the bend, wacky,              whacky]


----------



## harshduck

fernandobn97007 said:


> *From **WordNet (r) 2.0 **: *
> around the bend       adj : informal or slang terms for mentally irregular; "it used to             drive my husband balmy" [syn: balmy, barmy, bats,              batty, bonkers, buggy, cracked, crackers, daft,              dotty, fruity, haywire, kooky, kookie, loco,              loony, loopy, nuts, nutty, round the bend, wacky,              whacky]





E todas essas expressões significam ‘insane’, embora não sejam maneras muito fortes de dizê-lo. Digamos que são quase brincadeiras sobre o assunto


----------



## fernandobn97007

I agree


----------



## harshduck

Ô spohreis! Como vai você traduzir a expressão? Para melhorar meu brasileiro coloquial


----------



## ignisvandevol

Eu diria com algum gozo: "ficou possuído"


----------



## spohreis

harshduck said:


> é outra manera de dizer ‘to go insane’. Desculpe, mas não sei dizê-lo em português. Tal vez ‘tornar-se louco’…?



Ficar doido = endoidecer, enlouquecer, pirar.


----------



## spohreis

Qual a diferença entre as frases abaixo?

Bobby Dubois *went right around the bend *when found out. 

Bobby Dubois *went  around the bend *when found out. 

Eu não entendo qual é a função do "right" na primeira. É para enfatizar alguma coisa?


----------



## harshduck

Neste contexto, right = completamente/totalmente


----------

